# 1" drain pipe



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

The bulkhead is 1.5" and durso standpipe is also 1.5".

Due to limited space underneath the tank, I can not use a 1.5" union and pipe below as my sump tank is too tall. 

I want to use a 1" pipe below the bulkhead. I know the drain flow is restricted because of the 1" drain line, but with insufficient room for a 1.5" union, my choice is down to 1" union.

Is there any issue? I do not keep any snails so snail clogging is prevented.


----------

